# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  XIn link idm bản mới mới

## nguyennhu

cho mình xin link idm bản mới mới của bạn nào xài ngon và ổn định ấy.
cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## thuhongnt

trong trang web này có hẳn mục update idm,đủ các loại keygen,patch,silent... dùng rất là ok. bạn thử vô tham khảo coi. mình dùng chưa thấy lỗi nào cả! hehe

----------


## Mr_Dam

> trong trang web này có hẳn mục update idm,đủ các loại keygen,patch,silent... dùng rất là ok. bạn thử vô tham khảo coi. mình dùng chưa thấy lỗi nào cả! hehe


chính xác là link này http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=10317

----------


## hungnt021849

> cho mình xin link idm bản mới mới của bạn nào xài ngon và ổn định ấy.
> cám ơn mọi người.


suốt ngày xin, tìm thì không chịu tìm nên nhớ tìm kiếm cũng là một nghệ thuật đấy và chính trong quá trình tìm kiếm ta học được rất nhiều cái trước khi đến với cái mà ta cần
hãy ghi nhớ điều đó không chú mãi không khá nên được đâu, 
anh đã đưa cho chú cái chú cần và anh thì thường không kiên trì với những người lười

----------

